# How Many Mantids Have You Had?



## MantidBro (Oct 12, 2012)

Let me know!

I've had 17, total. But most were nymphs.

2 Stagmomantis Limbata (now deceased)

6 Tenodera Sinensis (only keeping 2 for myself, selling the others once they reach L2)

Unfortunately a lot of nymphs died too but considering the fact that only a few hatched in the first place it's actually quite average.

And one of MantidForums' members is going to be sending me 2 Phyllocrania Paradoxa. So I'll have 4 mantids. 2 of each genus in case 1 of each dies early.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh, I've had _countless_ mantids. But I've only ever had three kinds of mantid - Iris oratoria, Stagmomantis limbata, and Mantis religiosa. Someday I'll get some ghosties too  But considering I've been keeping mantids since age five (I'm not kidding - I even have a picture of myself at age five with a M. religiosa) I've totally lost track by now. Also, since I catch all mine in the wild, I release and catch so often that... well... I've probably had 500 individual mantids, at least. Oh, and I had a bunch of L1 T. Sinensis once, but they got eaten by ants. It was so horrible - they were all in a container together and I left and came home and all that was left of the 75 or so babies was 150 antennas on the bottom of the container and there were ants everywhere. I keep all my mantids hanging from the ceiling now so they'll be safe from ants.

Right now I have like 12 mantids


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 12, 2012)

Too many.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry, can't possibly count the amount. I've had:

phyllovates chlorophaea, pseudempusa pinnapavonis, parymenopus davisoni, parasphendale affinis, parasphendale agrionina, hymenopus coronatus, idolomantis diabolica, tenodera sinensis, tenodera angustipennis, popa spurca, phyllocrania paradoxa, Odontomantis planiceps, hierodula majuscula, sphodromantis sp. blue flash, sphodromantis centralis, Hierodula membranacea, Heterochaeta orientalis, sphodromantis viridis, pseudocreobotra wahlbergii, ephestiatula pictipes, creobroter gemmatus, creobroter pictipennis, gongylus gongylodes, pseudovates arizonae, mantis religiosa, Brunneria borealis (still waiting on the ooths to hatch &lt;_&lt; ),

Sphodromantis sp. black flash, sphodromantis lineola


----------



## Bug Trader (Oct 12, 2012)

I call BS, but still this topic was just asking for it.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 12, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> I call BS, but still this topic was just asking for it.


no seriously im listing what i've had. If you don't want me to i can take it down.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 12, 2012)

sorry double post


----------



## Bug Trader (Oct 12, 2012)

Its just hard to believe based on some of your posts, like this one........... http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=27096&amp;view=findpost&amp;p=217076 posted just 2 weeks ago, yet you listed them.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 12, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> Its just hard to believe based on some of your posts, like this one........... http://mantidforum.n...ndpost&amp;p=217076 posted just 2 weeks ago, yet you listed them.


Well last time i had orchids was when i was younger. I only had one, just for clarification, and it didn't last long, so I wanted to know. And this is over the course of a while. Also, i wasn't sure if orchids needed that much misting because i had them a while ago! It's not my fault that i haven't kept them in awhile. Sorry that i can't be an "aficionado" about every single mantis in existence.


----------



## Bug Trader (Oct 12, 2012)

Thats not the only comment Ive seen you make, you have made a few about finally wanting to get this species as well as others you listed, starting a debate wasnt the plan but to throw out what 50+ species? and then delete them and now get defensive and you wonder why I questioned it.


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 12, 2012)

Foiled! :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 12, 2012)

you know, i've had these species in the past. "Finally" to me means getting a chance to have them again. I deleted them because your comment about how you don't believe me and because i don't want to cause a fight. you know why i'm defensive? because i would prefer not to be questioned about the species i have once had. I don't want to argue anymore, but all i can say is i have kept these species, and i would like to re keep them. There's nothing wrong with finally getting a chance to own a species again. i really don't want to continue to fight, but all i want to say is that i had them. If i had pictures of them, i would post them. i really didn't take many pics of my mantids when i was younger.


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 12, 2012)

WolfPuppy said:


> Oh, I've had _countless_ mantids. But I've only ever had three kinds of mantid - Iris oratoria, Stagmomantis limbata, and Mantis religiosa. Someday I'll get some ghosties too  But considering I've been keeping mantids since age five (I'm not kidding - I even have a picture of myself at age five with a M. religiosa) I've totally lost track by now. Also, since I catch all mine in the wild, I release and catch so often that... well... I've probably had 500 individual mantids, at least. Oh, and I had a bunch of L1 T. Sinensis once, but they got eaten by ants. It was so horrible - they were all in a container together and I left and came home and all that was left of the 75 or so babies was 150 antennas on the bottom of the container and there were ants everywhere. I keep all my mantids hanging from the ceiling now so they'll be safe from ants.
> 
> Right now I have like 12 mantids


Countless is a lot, lol. Oh you only had three different types, though? Interesting. I'm sure you know about those particular genera, then.  I'm pretty much just a pro at Stagmomantis Limbata, right now, lol. I can't wait to get my own ghost mantids, those are very interesting in appearance. Wow, since 5? That's freakin' long, lol! I only started this year. I've never seen one in the wild, before, myself. So I buy mine online. 500 is an awesome amount! That's sad that your Tenodera Sinensis got eaten by ants. Ants these days, huh? Lol. And good idea about the hanging so they're safe from the ants.

You currently own 12? Dang! How are you able to take care of them all? Lol.


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 12, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Too many.


Are you aware of the different genera you've owned? If so, that'd be cool if you could name off a few.


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 12, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Sorry, can't possibly count the amount.


You don't have to be exact, just looking for an estimate.


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 12, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> I call BS, but still this topic was just asking for it.


BS? What's BS? And this topic is meant to be quite calming, actually. It's only stating which mantids we've owned. I find it entertaining, myself.


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 12, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> no seriously im listing what i've had. If you don't want me to i can take it down.


I would have rather you kept the ones up, at least you know you had those, doesn't matter if you forgot some. Honestly I'd rather get better replies than 'too many'. Lol.


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 12, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> you know, i've had these species in the past. "Finally" to me means getting a chance to have them again. I deleted them because your comment about how you don't believe me and because i don't want to cause a fight. you know why i'm defensive? because i would prefer not to be questioned about the species i have once had. I don't want to argue anymore, but all i can say is i have kept these species, and i would like to re keep them. There's nothing wrong with finally getting a chance to own a species again. i really don't want to continue to fight, but all i want to say is that i had them. If i had pictures of them, i would post them. i really didn't take many pics of my mantids when i was younger.


Don't let people bother you, they couldn't possibly really know how many mantids or which type of mantid you've had, anyways.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 12, 2012)

MantidBro said:


> Don't let people bother you, they couldn't possibly really know how many mantids or which type of mantid you've had, anyways.


thanks for understanding. that's what i was trying to say. i never wanted to fight in the first place.


----------



## Paradoxica (Oct 12, 2012)

Indian Flower

Ghost

Idolomantis

Giant Asian

Giant shield

Taumantis

Cryptic

S. Limbata

Hetreochaeta Orientalis

Texas Unicorn

Miomantis Binotata


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 12, 2012)

MantidBro said:


> I would have rather you kept the ones up, at least you know you had those, doesn't matter if you forgot some. Honestly I'd rather get better replies than 'too many'. Lol.


Sorry. Currently keeping a couple hundred, probably more. All alive at this present time.


----------



## petoly (Oct 12, 2012)

Phyllocrania Paradoxa, Blepharopsis mendica, sybilla pretiosa, hymenopus coronatus, idolomantis diabolica, popa spurca, metallyticus splendidus (barely), metallyticus violaceus, pseudocreobotra wahlbergii, hypsocorypha gracillis, tenodera sinensis, Stagmomantis californica, s. limbata, s. carolinia, multispina, deroplatys lobata, deroplatys dessicata. I got some parymenopus davisonii coming in the mail,and a double shield mantis ooth. I'm pretty sure that's it.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Oct 12, 2012)

MantidBro said:


> Countless is a lot, lol. Oh you only had three different types, though? Interesting. I'm sure you know about those particular genera, then.  I'm pretty much just a pro at Stagmomantis Limbata, right now, lol. I can't wait to get my own ghost mantids, those are very interesting in appearance. Wow, since 5? That's freakin' long, lol! I only started this year. I've never seen one in the wild, before, myself. So I buy mine online. 500 is an awesome amount! That's sad that your Tenodera Sinensis got eaten by ants. Ants these days, huh? Lol. And good idea about the hanging so they're safe from the ants.
> 
> You currently own 12? Dang! How are you able to take care of them all? Lol.


Yeah, I probably know everything there is to know about those three species - and nothing about any other species. Next year I'm getting T. Sinensis and T. Angustipennis.

You wonder how I can take care of 12? I wonder how Rebecca can take care of 100000000000000000!


----------



## garin33 (Oct 12, 2012)

Currently have:

7 T. Sinensis

6 S. Lineola

3 Ghosts

2 Creos

ooths of T. Sinensis and Creos and hoping for ooths from the ghosts and Lineola.

I don't know how the others who have hundreds take care of them all. That is amazing to me.


----------



## Domanating (Oct 12, 2012)

Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa....

.................and 1 Iris Oratoria

If i exclude the almost 200 hundred nymphs that hatched last June then i have/had still countless of them for the last 14/13 years.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 12, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> I call BS, but still this topic was just asking for it.


 what is BS?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 12, 2012)

yea, I am glad in a way I never got into counting them, I would not have any hair left on me head if I did! :tt2:


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Oct 12, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> what is BS?


 Possibly the username Brancsikia339? I have no idea...So far this year I've probably had about 75 different mantids


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 12, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> what is BS?


Bull  ! :lol:


----------



## gripen (Oct 12, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Bull  ! :lol:


No no no I am pretty sure it means bologna sandwich


----------



## aNisip (Oct 12, 2012)

gripen said:


> No no no I am pretty sure it means bologna sandwich


It doesn't!? .... ^-^


----------



## Ntsees (Oct 12, 2012)

If you were referring to "number of mantids", then does the number of instars hatching from an ooth count? If they do count, then my answer would be the same as some of the posts above where I would have too many to count. If you were referring to "number of species", I've kept 4 species so far: (from most experience to least experience) Mediterranean mantid, European mantid, bordered (limbata) mantid, and Chinese mantid. If you were referring to how many mantids I've kept from hatching that made it to adulthood, I'd say about 6-7 or less per year for the last 15 years.


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Oct 12, 2012)

I've kept and cared for thirteen different species of mantis.

Right now in my possession I have an elderly (14mo) Rhombodera stalii female named Vex. I also have four adult female Chinese mantises. One I'm likely keeping and the other three were brought in because there will be frost tonight. I just felt like having extra mouths to eat all of these mealworms I have anyway :3

I also just got four Texas Unicorns and five Ghost Mantises.

I'm going to try and remember as much of my mantis hobby as I can.

Backtrack to 2009 - this is when it all started, that summer I got a new phone and it took great pictures of bugs. Then I brought in Chinese mantises from outside and let them hang out. I noticed how calm and tame they were, even with my fingers typing and all. I also found a European mantis at college and kept her, naming her Peridot. I had a Chinese mantis named Emerald. Later months I found some old females out in the wild - as late as November. I had one named Amber and Topaz. That November I ordered my first nymphs. Their names were Fortune, Meek, Kit and Angel. They were Hierodula membrenacea. January I ordered four more of the same species. I think in Spring of that year there was a hatching of a Chinese mantis' egg case on the floor of my room. Gathered as many as I could up and sent them off to Peter, I think I kept 7. So running total so far: 19

In April I got an adult female Ghost mantis named Chloe and later a subadult male named Casper.

In May, 2010 I got 3 Hierodula multispina and 2 Budwing.

April is also when I first got Spiny Flower mantises, Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii. I got four of them, but three of that bunch died. I think I got three more and those survived. Then they grew old and I only had a male left. I got an adult female, but she didn't last too long. So in all, I had 8 of this species. Running count: 34

Add one to that, when I got an adult Stagmomantis floridiensis female. Lovely creature! Running count: 35

The Dead Leaf mantises came in around May. So, three more to that. Running count: 38 - from this group was Astrid, Gnarles and Leatherhead. They all made it to adulthood fine and this was the first successful breeding. Unfortunately, that also meant Leatherhead had to be renamed to just "leather" :\ - Astrid had her egg case hatch and because it was in the middle of winter I sent them all at once as a trade. I kept 15 of the Dead Leaf mantises, but five died after their first molt. They still count, they were still precious, since one of the ones that didn't make it is in a beautiful photo of a just hatched baby mantis sitting on the back of her mother. The other ten all reached adulthood, though a couple had final molt issues. Gnarles was also my longest lived mantis ever at 18 months. Running count: 50

So I sent away an uncountable number of mantises to Peter Clausen and what was sent back was the feeling of relief that these baby mantises would be taken care of. Also, an adult Twig mantis and sub-adult Violin. I wanted to see how these species were. The Violin was beautiful, but really hard to get to feed and she barely survived her molt. If I wasn't there... she wouldn't have made it to adult. The twig mantis was very timid, but sweet in the long run and she stuck around for almost the whole year of 2011. Running count: 52

It was November of 2010 that I started the species Rhombodera stalii. At the time, it was unknown what species it was (iirc). I got four of them. One was named Henry and the other Jethro. In the summer of 2011 came the next succesful breeding I did - this time Jethro was able to fly away. He lived so long that he got to see his offspring, but unfortunately I didn't get a picture because I was afraid there might have been an infection with Jethro and had to quarantine him. The babies were born just around the start of August and this was my first time I sold mantises on this here forum! I kept 10 of this stock. So, the total is now at 62. From that hatching in August, one remains. Her name is Vex and she is a geezer, my oldest mantis I have. Her brother Astrid was the longest lived male mantis I ever had - he got to see the start of October before passing away. Aela, another female Shield has a very special story about her - she got to meet Bam Margera and I have photographic proof! But she came down with an infection about a month later and passed away. Around 2011 I found a small female European mantis and brought her in. I informally named her Peridot II because of her resemblance to the European mantis I had two years prior. I believe I brought in a couple Chinese mantises this year as well. Total = 65

There are four Chinese mantises in my care right now. Three of them I brought in to protect from tonight's frosty temperatures. The fourth is one I'm likely keeping. I'll count all four of them because at this point it is unknown if I am going to keep any or release them later. Finally, early today I received a special package from Peter. Inside were four lovable Texas Unicorns and five tiny adorable Ghost mantises. I never kept the Texas Unicorn species and I never raised Ghosts from nymphhood before. So the final total of the number of mantises I kept and cared for as a pet is 78.


----------



## MantidLord (Oct 12, 2012)

Different species owned (Regardless of whether they were bred or whatever). Some of these I've had a lot more than others and a few I've been dealing with my whole life. So despite the short list, please don't consider me some sort of novice. I just don't have time or space to deal with the exotics (the one exotic listed was a gift).

Mantis religiosa

Iris oratoria

Tenodera sinensis

Stagmomantis limbata

Stagmomantis californica

Stagmomantis carolina

Litaneutria minor

Litaneutria obscura

Thesprotia graminis

Statilia sp.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 12, 2012)

44,101 to be exact!


----------



## hopefoot (Oct 13, 2012)

One!


----------



## hopefoot (Oct 13, 2012)

And now* I *call bologna sandwich on angelofdeathzz.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 13, 2012)

I double checked and you are right, it's more like 44,103


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm guessing way less than most people on this board despite keeping them regularly for 10 plus years now. People could easily surpass my number of individuals in one hatching since I only keep a handful at a time. I like to interact with my crew on a individual pet level rather than raise up a bunch at a time and have to spend most of my time on the more menial cage cleaning type of care requirements.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 13, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I double checked and you are right, it's more like 44,103


You counted that far!?!?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 13, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> You counted that far!?!?


Yes I did, but it did get challenging after I ran out of fingers and toes!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 13, 2012)

gripen said:


> No no no I am pretty sure it means bologna sandwich


haha I see!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 13, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> 44,101 to be exact!


tee hee, u have to much time on your hands Nick, come on over here and I will give u something to do!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 13, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> tee hee, u have to much time on your hands Nick, come on over here and I will give u something to do!


You know, I would love to do that if we only lived in the same state.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Oct 14, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> tee hee, u have to much time on your hands Nick, come on over here and I will give u something to do!





angelofdeathzz said:


> You know, I would love to do that if we only lived in the same state.


I'd love to too, too bad we're millions of states apart


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 14, 2012)

Present: _Hierodula multispina _(4), _Stagmomantis carolina_ (3 + oothecae),_Thesprotia graminis _(approx. 15 + oothecae)

Past: Bred;_ H__._ multispina, Creobroter pictipennis, S. carolina. Not bred;_ Tenodera sinensis, Brunneria borealis_, _Gonatista grisea_.

I don't like to have too many at once because I need time and space for the other pets.  

Edit: After I made a smart alec post, I was more aware that I can't figure out how to get itaic text with the iPad. :blush:


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 15, 2012)

I've had 13 total.


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 16, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Sorry, can't possibly count the amount. I've had:
> 
> phyllovates chlorophaea, pseudempusa pinnapavonis, parymenopus davisoni, parasphendale affinis, parasphendale agrionina, hymenopus coronatus, idolomantis diabolica, tenodera sinensis, tenodera angustipennis, popa spurca, phyllocrania paradoxa, Odontomantis planiceps, hierodula majuscula, sphodromantis sp. blue flash, sphodromantis centralis, Hierodula membranacea, Heterochaeta orientalis, sphodromantis viridis, pseudocreobotra wahlbergii, ephestiatula pictipes, creobroter gemmatus, creobroter pictipennis, gongylus gongylodes, pseudovates arizonae, mantis religiosa, Brunneria borealis (still waiting on the ooths to hatch &lt;_&lt; ),
> 
> Sphodromantis sp. black flash, sphodromantis lineola


Woah thats a damn lot! LOL. I figure I'll get to where you're at around 50 years old lol.


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 16, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> thanks for understanding. that's what i was trying to say. i never wanted to fight in the first place.


You're welcome, and I wasn't expecting fights either. No need for drama, we're just enjoying our mantids, here.


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 16, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> Indian Flower
> 
> Ghost
> 
> ...


Nice list! You've had a lot of my favorites. Plus I've also had two Stagmomantis Limbata. Aren't they gentle?


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 16, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Sorry. Currently keeping a couple hundred, probably more. All alive at this present time.


No its okay, and woah! =-O How do you take care of them? You must have a lot of containers.


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 16, 2012)

petoly said:


> Phyllocrania Paradoxa, Blepharopsis mendica, sybilla pretiosa, hymenopus coronatus, idolomantis diabolica, popa spurca, metallyticus splendidus (barely), metallyticus violaceus, pseudocreobotra wahlbergii, hypsocorypha gracillis, tenodera sinensis, Stagmomantis californica, s. limbata, s. carolinia, multispina, deroplatys lobata, deroplatys dessicata. I got some parymenopus davisonii coming in the mail,and a double shield mantis ooth. I'm pretty sure that's it.


Awesome! I also want a double shield some day.


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 16, 2012)

WolfPuppy said:


> Yeah, I probably know everything there is to know about those three species - and nothing about any other species. Next year I'm getting T. Sinensis and T. Angustipennis.
> 
> You wonder how I can take care of 12? I wonder how Rebecca can take care of 100000000000000000!


Sweet! And nice! The Tenodera Sinensis get quite large and really are beautiful. Lol a real person named Rebecca has that many? It takes me an hour just to feed, hydrate, and exercise the five nymphs I have! How do they have jobs?! lol


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 16, 2012)

garin33 said:


> Currently have:
> 
> 7 T. Sinensis
> 
> ...


Nice! Are your Tenodera Sinensis older or still quite small? I wanted to hear from another owner of them what they're like around adulthood. Mine are only nymphs rigt now.

And thats amazing to me too. I dont even understand how it's possible!


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 16, 2012)

Domanating said:


> Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa Mantis religiosa....
> 
> .................and 1 Iris Oratoria
> 
> If i exclude the almost 200 hundred nymphs that hatched last June then i have/had still countless of them for the last 14/13 years.


Lol you have had a lot of mantis religiosa. Yeah its hard to decide whether nymphs count or not, especially since some die at nymph-stage.


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 16, 2012)

WolfPuppy said:


> Possibly the username Brancsikia339? I have no idea...
> 
> So far this year I've probably had about 75 different mantids


Either that or like Patrick said, it means bull sh*t.

Nice!  I've had... 17 counting nymphs. Not counting nymphs, 2. Lol.


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 16, 2012)

Ntsees said:


> If you were referring to "number of mantids", then does the number of instars hatching from an ooth count? If they do count, then my answer would be the same as some of the posts above where I would have too many to count. If you were referring to "number of species", I've kept 4 species so far: (from most experience to least experience) Mediterranean mantid, European mantid, bordered (limbata) mantid, and Chinese mantid. If you were referring to how many mantids I've kept from hatching that made it to adulthood, I'd say about 6-7 or less per year for the last 15 years.


Number of mantids, number of genera... Either is good. Im not sure whether nymphs count or not, but you did a good job specifying. I have also owned Limbata and the Chinese mantid. Last 15 years? WOAH!


----------



## Mvalenz (Oct 16, 2012)

I have had:

one wild T. Sinensis

Popa spurca

H. Majuscula

P. Affinis

Idolomantis

I have:

4 P. Affinis

7 H. Majuscula

2 P. Paradoxa ootheca

I like my bologna sandwich fried. Yum!


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Oct 16, 2012)

MantidBro said:


> Sweet! And nice! The Tenodera Sinensis get quite large and really are beautiful. Lol a real person named Rebecca has that many? It takes me an hour just to feed, hydrate, and exercise the five nymphs I have! How do they have jobs?! lol


Lol Rebecca is hibiscussmile - and of course she doesn't really have that many!


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 16, 2012)

WolfPuppy said:


> Lol Rebecca is hibiscussmile - and of course she doesn't really have that many!


Oh.  How many does she really have, then? Lol.


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 16, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> I have had:
> 
> one wild T. Sinensis
> 
> ...


Nice! I pretty much want every mantid you've owned. Have Tenodera Sinensis, already, though. Three of them reached stage L1 so far.


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 16, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> I've had 13 total.


Nice!


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Oct 16, 2012)

MantidBro said:


> Oh.  How many does she really have, then? Lol.


 I don't know, but she has a lot!  I don't know her, I just know she sells mantids and has quite a few!


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 16, 2012)

WolfPuppy said:


> I don't know, but she has a lot!  I don't know her, I just know she sells mantids and has quite a few!


Coolio


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 16, 2012)

likebugs said:


> Present: Hierodula multispina (4), Stagmomantis carolina (3 + oothecae),Thesprotia graminis (approx. 15 + oothecae)
> 
> Past: Bred; H. multispina, Creobroter pictipennis, S. carolina. Not bred; Tenodera sinensis, Brunneria borealis, Gonatista grisea.
> 
> I don't like to have too many at once because I need time and space for the other pets.


I don't like having too many mantids either because I want the mantids I have to get a lot of attention which is easier when you have fewer.


----------



## ismart (Oct 18, 2012)

Over the years several thousands.


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 18, 2012)

ismart said:


> Over the years several thousands.


Damn lol. Counting nymphs?


----------



## ismart (Oct 18, 2012)

MantidBro said:


> Damn lol. Counting nymphs?


Yup!


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Oct 18, 2012)

Watching people up their post count by posting multiple posts within minutes of each other, even though no one has posted between the current post and the previous post is both annoying and amusing at the same time.  

I currently own 3 ghost mantids, these are my first three mantids (other than a few native species I had when I was a kid, but I have no clue what species they were, so I don't count them). 2 just molted from what I believe to be L3 to L4 after 2 weeks in my care. Fascinating, and easy to care for, animals they are. Thanks to Mime454 for a beautiful trio!


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh, lucky you to have ghosts!


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 18, 2012)

WolfPuppy said:


> Oh, lucky you to have ghosts!


Who, me? I haven't gotten them yet but I should be soon.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 18, 2012)

I have had parasphendale agrigonia, creobroter pictipennis, pseudocreobotra wahlberghii, phyllocrania paradoxa, rhombodera, miomantis paykullii, hierodula majuscula, sphodromantis sp., hymenopus coronatus, tenodera aridifolia, mantis religiosa, sphodromantis viridis, and rhombodera stallii.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 18, 2012)

Several thousand plus 1 :tt2: , with the quick bats. But it help's that I wear the old English D as a norm...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 18, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Several thousand plus 1 :tt2: , with the quick bats. But it help's that I wear the old English D as a norm...


what if u include hatchlings and nymphs?


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 19, 2012)

ismart said:


> Yup!


You must have had a lot of oothecae!


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 19, 2012)

Golden State Vivs said:


> Watching people up their post count by posting multiple posts within minutes of each other, even though no one has posted between the current post and the previous post is both annoying and amusing at the same time.
> 
> I currently own 3 ghost mantids, these are my first three mantids (other than a few native species I had when I was a kid, but I have no clue what species they were, so I don't count them). 2 just molted from what I believe to be L3 to L4 after 2 weeks in my care. Fascinating, and easy to care for, animals they are. Thanks to Mime454 for a beautiful trio!


Nice! I've purchased 2 Phyllocrania Paradoxa (this is the correct terminology for "ghost mantid") as well, should be getting them either this week of the next. Also have 4 Tenodera Sinensis. 2 molted into L3s, one molted into an L2, and the other is going to soon molt into L3.


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 19, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> I have had parasphendale agrigonia, creobroter pictipennis, pseudocreobotra wahlberghii, phyllocrania paradoxa, rhombodera, miomantis paykullii, hierodula majuscula, sphodromantis sp., hymenopus coronatus, tenodera aridifolia, mantis religiosa, sphodromantis viridis, and rhombodera stallii.


Nice list!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh, I forgot popa spurca and sibylla pretiosa.


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Oct 19, 2012)

MantidBro said:


> Nice! I've purchased 2 Phyllocrania Paradoxa (this is the correct terminology for "ghost mantid") as well, should be getting them either this week of the next. Also have 4 Tenodera Sinensis. 2 molted into L3s, one molted into an L2, and the other is going to soon molt into L3.


I am well aware of the scientific name of the inverts I am keeping, but thanks for the lesson in terminology.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 20, 2012)

Actually, the scientific name should be italic and the species name shouldn't be capitalized. Example: _Tenodera sinensis_.

Btw, can anyone inform me if there is a way to make italic text with the mobile version? :blush:


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 20, 2012)

Golden State Vivs said:


> I am well aware of the scientific name of the inverts I am keeping, but thanks for the lesson in terminology.


I hadn't meant to make you feel as if you didn't know - I, personally, just don't like calling them the ghost mantid because that's not the name of their species. It's my own thing, call it OCD or whatever you'd like. And JUST in case you didn't know, I put in parenthesize what it stood for. No need to get defensive; reacting with sarcasm and rolling your eyes.


----------



## MantidBro (Oct 20, 2012)

likebugs said:


> Actually, the scientific name should be italic and the species name shouldn't be capitalized. Example: _Tenodera sinensis_.
> 
> Btw, can anyone inform me if there is a way to make italic text with the mobile version? :blush:


I don't bother with italics, but it's good to know that the species' name shouldn't be capitalized.


----------

